# Mpc



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

Hats off to MPC, MPC was everyone's favorite brand back in the day. MPC was started by a disgruntled AMT president, who left AMT because he said AMT quality was diminishing. He was right. This new company began in 1965 and within 2 short years, was beating AMT in model kit sales. Car Model magazine commented in 1968, "MPC kits have more crisp details than AMT kits do, when finished, they look far more like the real thing than an AMT kit does. Only Jo-Han kits equal what MPC is doing". 

When I compare my AMT Camaros, Impalas, Chevy pickups, Ford Mustangs to my MPC ones of the same ones, the AMT ones look like mere toys and not like the real thing. Why AMT failed to capture the actual look of 1:1, I don't know. AMT was the industry leader for so long, beginning right after WW2 as "Aluminum Model Toys", AMT. 

Jo-Han, Revell, PMC (Product Miniatures Company), Banthrico, Carver and a few others soon joined the scene. PMC and Jo-Han matched AMT in detail, but it was AMT who invented the 3 in 1 concept. PMC and Jo-Han were focused on dealer promos, AMT made those too but decided to expand into kits. Young boys loved them, AMT profits exploded. By 1960, Jo-Han did the same, PMC was planning to, but Hubley managed to take away PMC's contacts and PMC disappeared. Hubley never did achieve what they hoped.

No one knows why AMT kit quality faultered in the mid 1960's. AMT still offered many options and sold millions of plastic kits. Revell was never really a factor in those days, they only made non factory stock kits, but did make some great hot rod kits. Monogram made the mistake of doing kits in 1/24th scale and not 1/25th scale. 

AMT was #1, Jo-Han was #2, but AMT had the contracts with Chevrolet, Pontiac, Buick, Ford, Mercury, Lincoln. Jo-Han went after Oldsmobile, Cadillac, Plymouth, Dodge, Chrysler, Imperial and Rambler/AMC. 

Revell did a one up on Jo-Han in '62 and did the Dodge Lancer, though it didn't sell well. AMT kept taking Imperial away from Jo-Han and even some Oldsmobiles and it went back and forth. Jo-Han and AMC remained a solid bond. However, how many young boys wanted to build a kit of a Rambler? Not many, so most of the Jo-Han Rambler and AMC models were dealer promo only. Hubley made the Nash Metropolitans (1/24th). 

Then along came MPC! I was 9 years old and saw these MPC kits. I was like, these look cool and they were. Although most MPC kits never did have as many extra parts or building options as AMT kits, the crisp detail made us guys want them more. Jo-Han kits also had the same crisp details, BTW. 

So, I ask Round2 something. STOP releasing kits from MPC molds as AMT labeled kits! We older modelers know better. YOu now own both the AMT and MPC logos, so label re-issues correctly.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

I made quite a few MPC car kits when I was younger. Liked that they would come out with the new models from the Big 3 every year...and that you could make them stock, like the cars I saw on the road and wanted to own when I grew older! I wish R2 would release more of their "everyday" car kits like the recent '79 Firebird and the AMC Pacer.


----------



## devilduck (Sep 19, 2015)

personally i have been burnt to much on mpc and amt kits.I stay away from them i also rember in the 90's AMT kits was great but now days with the round 2 model not so much


----------

